# I shall call it the "BACH" (Big Ass Coconut Hideout)



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I was feeling creative today, so made this







The BACH (big ass coconut hideout)Its fairly simple. Two wire hanging baskets with coconut liners. Take the hanging chain off both baskets. Cut an entrance hole in one of the liners. Put the baskets on top of each other and tie together with cable ties. Cut off the wire infront of the entrance with wire cutters (not necessary unless you have big rats but it looks better) Re-attach one of the hanging chains. tada







Okay, its not as easy as it looks, it took a bit of fiddling, trimming and brute strength to make the two baskets fit together.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Tomorrow I shall see if it passes the durability test. If they don't chew it on the first night they won't ever chew it. Thats how my rats work.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

nice work , I bet they will love it


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It looks great let us know how long it lasts.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I was wondering how often to you take down the white pipes in their cage to be cleaned? My rats have some of those too but on the floor of their cage or playpen. Mine are smaller and not that easy to clean inside, I let them soak in some water and dish soap with a little disinfectant. How do you do it? Thanks


----------



## ElectricPaladin (Jan 18, 2016)

This is really cool. I may have to steal this idea!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> I was wondering how often to you take down the white pipes in their cage to be cleaned? My rats have some of those too but on the floor of their cage or playpen. Mine are smaller and not that easy to clean inside, I let them soak in some water and dish soap with a little disinfectant. How do you do it? Thanks


Once a week, I run some water through it with a hose.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

where did you get the coconut baskets? This is a great idea!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I saw something similar at Lowes the other day in their garden area. It is used as a natural plant planter, right?


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

And it's safe for the babies?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I believe if it is the planter I saw at Lowes it is 100% natural fiber so it should be safe. I don't believe there is any fertilizer/ pesticide on them.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

cool, i know what im doing tomorrow


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

This is awesome


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

There is no Lowes in Australia, but yeah there is no fertilisers, you can always double check with an store employee


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

That's fun! I wish I could do stuff like that in my cage. But mine would pee in it and it would get nasty really fast.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I was cleaning the cage today and I checked the hideout, too my suprise, no smell. It still smells new. The natural smell of the coconut fibre masks other smells well. And it got me thinking, I wonder if it would be any good as bedding, either straight on the pan or underneath fleece.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Fu-Inle said:


> I was cleaning the cage today and I checked the hideout, too my suprise, no smell. It still smells new. The natural smell of the coconut fibre masks other smells well. And it got me thinking, I wonder if it would be any good as bedding, either straight on the pan or underneath fleece.


Can you find sheets of coconut fiber?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

On the internet, yes. But I don't know where to get them irl.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Any gardening centre should carry it. If you have a gardenworks in Australia they should carry it.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

OMG! 

I just made something similar to this! 

I was shopping around the Dollar Tree here and saw the baskets, coconut liners sold separately. I know coconut fibers are okay for rats, but from the Dollar Tree????? I don't want to find out the hard way if they shouldn't be used. I lined my with fleece and secured it to the edges. I put a collander on top with a cut out to get in and out, covered that will a blanky and hung it from the ceiling. My rats love it!


The collander was a failed hidy hut , so I was glad to put it to good use.
That's only the 2nd hammock they seem to like. The other, more popular one was even easier and completely made of reclaimed items. So far, they have no interest in store bought hammocks.


And yes, those are planters. You plant right into the coconut liner. No need for a pot.

I got some great idea for rat toys at this page. 

https://serribrat.wordpress.com/

Next I'm making tunnels out of plastic canvas sheets. And other things as well since it's so versatile.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

catty-ratty said:


> OMG! I just made something similar to this! I was shopping around the Dollar Tree here and saw the baskets, coconut liners sold separately. I know coconut fibers are okay for rats, but from the Dollar Tree????? I don't want to find out the hard way if they shouldn't be used. I lined my with fleece and secured it to the edges. I put a collander on top with a cut out to get in and out, covered that will a blanky and hung it from the ceiling. My rats love it!The collander was a failed hidy hut , so I was glad to put it to good use.That's only the 2nd hammock they seem to like. The other, more popular one was even easier and completely made of reclaimed items. So far, they have no interest in store bought hammocks. And yes, those are planters. You plant right into the coconut liner. No need for a pot.I got some great idea for rat toys at this page. https://serribrat.wordpress.com/Next I'm making tunnels out of plastic canvas sheets. And other things as well since it's so versatile.


You should post a pic of it, sounds great. I looked at the canvas plastic sheet tutorial, sounds interesting and I love the colors- not sure about using yarn to keep it rolled up, wouldn't last long with most rats I would think.


----------

